# Iznajar spain



## Rosiedrew (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I purchased land in Iznajar. Its a lovely spot surrounded by olive groves.

I didn't visit it for two years and now have found that it has been used for olive growing. The farmer who sold me the land cannot speak English and I cannot speak Spanish. 

I worry that if I remove the olives I will get arrested or upset people.



Any advice. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I assume you have all the paperwork?? I suggest you go and visit a gestoria. Explain it to him and see if a solution can be found - maybe the olive grower could rent the land from you???

Jo xxx


----------

